# Wiping out entire population! Help find the solution!



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi all!

My problem is that a mouse drank water from my main tank infecting it with who knows how many bacterias. The outcome: fish with fin rot, columnaris, and who knows. They are dropping like flies.

I did not have any of these problems until then. It has been three weeks of desperation trying to find solutions to treat these diseases. 

I set up two hospital tanks and either way the fish die. In fact, they die faster in the hosp. tank than in the main tank.

How can I kill the bacterias swimming in the water w/o killing the bio filter and the fish in the process? I already have a cheap uv system and does nothing. 

Any advice, suggestion, comment or experience will be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The problem with antibiotics in my experience is that they also kill beneficial bacteria. 
You might want to check the flow rate through the uv light, slower is better. 
It allows more time for the light to contact the water and kill off whatever needs to be killed.


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

Very little water comes out of the UV, so i think it is a very slow flow unless there's something stuck in there.
I just add some antibiotic that doesn't harm th the bio filtre. I'm supposed to repeat the dose for 4 days. I'll see what happens.
thanks


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I wish all the antibiotic medicine for fishtanks worked like that - kill the bad bacteria but not the good bacteria.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 7, 2007)

*I agree with all of the recent posts and in my opinion you should try methelane blue or pimafix/melafix. Methelane blue is not effecting any of my current nitrobacter bacteria but all of my diseases are gone. Also be sure to get the liquid Methelane blue if you do. [/FONT]*


----------



## canadianfish (Nov 4, 2007)

pima fix is my best friend in my department. It cured massive fin and tail rot, along with bod slime that occurs from the stress of being shipped in. If all esle fails, drain half of the water from the tank, and fill it back up with fresh water. Add jthe reccomended dose of cycle and aquaplus. 

I would also get the water tested, it sounds like yoru fish might be poisoned from something ( besides the mouse). Make sure you arent over medicating. A good indicaions is the fish are at or near the water surface gasping for air. Some become lathargic, some get the shimmies, and some jsut upad die.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, and talking about stress, Never place your tank on a place where
whole day people are walking by. This is a commonly maked mistake,
it stresses the fishes too and stressed fishes get diseases.

Ron


----------

